# MERM Practice Problems Solution Manual



## MikeR (Mar 26, 2009)

How useful was the MERM practice problems and solution manual during the exam? Did it help to look up similar p[roblems?


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 26, 2009)

MikeR said:


> How useful was the MERM practice problems and solution manual during the exam? Did it help to look up similar p[roblems?


Looking up similar problems in a solutions manual will not help you whatsoever on the PE exam. It will only waste your time. Trust me, I know many people who have tried this strategy during the exam and each one of them failed every time.

The only way to pass this exam is to do problems, problems and more problems.

That said, I would definitly take all of your practice problems/solutions manuals to the test. The reason I say that is I had an instance where I had a problem on the exam that was almost identical to a problem I had just looked at the night before in one of my practice problems books. It was not a equation type of problem but more of a reference book type of problem. So by having that solution manual with me I was able to look up the reference lickity split and get that one problem right.

So its worth it to take the books with you, just dont try to go in with the strategy of looking up similar problems to help you pass. It never works. Study your ass off.


----------



## Matt-NM (Mar 26, 2009)

Agreed. Trying to locate identical problems, whether in the solutions manual or by indexing solved problems, will never work. First of all, the PE exam will contain completely different problems than those in the various study guides. They are not simply the same problems with different numbers. Second of all, even if there were many repeat problems, you simply wouldn't have enough time to locate them and reapply them to the given problem. You may encounter a couple problems out of 80 that are very similar to ones in the study guides, but simply not enough to justify that as a valid means of passing the test. Spend the extra time you would have used indexing problems and just keep working more problems and reviewing the material. I put together a binder with a handfull of solved problems and never even looked at it. Thankfully I didn't spend much time putting that together. Many people put together a binder of literally a thousand solved problems. Much time is spent doing this and I just don't think the payback is very good.

The introduction section of MERM goes over the various study methods used in preparation for the exam. They specifically mention the method we are talking about here. They indicate that it is almost never successful. Take the solutions manual with you just in case you get lucky on 1 or 2 problems, but don't expect many problems to be identical.

Good luck.


----------



## bph (Mar 29, 2009)

I have given this some thought also (indexing solved problems), but don't think I will do it, as others say - the time could be spent on other things.

I was also thinking of making a sheet on basic problem/solution formats for the more difficult depth sections; there are only so many type of problems, and they each have a typical solution format, but again, after hearing the exam in not very 'tricky', this also may not be worth the effort?

Good luck,

BPH


----------



## Sschell (Mar 30, 2009)

I agree with all above...

Your time is much better spent solving more practice problems than indexing them.


----------

